# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Hapja e një nënforumi të ri për Mjedisin ~

## Wordless

Në forum gjen çdo gjë veç një nënforumi mjedisor ! Mjedisi është një temë që çdo shoqëri botërore e trajton në vete. Pse i mungon këti forumi një tematik e tillë kur Mjedisi është një ndër problematikat më të mëdha të këti vëndi ?!

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Nese duhet mendimi im *JAM KUNDER* per arsyen e thejshte se nuk eshte edhe aq problemi tek nenforumet apo nentemat sa tek cilesia dhe qasja e atyre qe komentojne. 
Shikoj njerez qe sjellin artikuj te plote nga gazetat, cka tregon se i qasen forumit jo per te bere muhabet, pra per t'u perballur, apo shkembyer ide, por per te bere propagande.
Tema apo artikulli i plote mund te sillet njehere apo dy here, *ne krye te temes* apo kur ka ndodhi dhe fakte te reja por jo te behet zakon... se duket sikur eshte forumi i mbushur me robote.

Temat e Mjedisit mund te debatohen fare mire tek problemet shqiptare, apo aktualitete shoqerore.

Jam kunder edhe per nje arsye tjeter *te natyres filozofike* te cilen do t'ia them adminit privatisht.  :shkelje syri:

----------

